# The upland hunts



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

start this Friday for me and Cash. Chukar on Friday, and pheasant on Saturday if the weather holds out. Rotten boy was pointing field larks, and chasing dove across the field yesterday. Guess it's his way of letting me know he's ready for a change in venue. He never does those things when game birds are around. 
Fat boy pointing a field lark.
I always keep him a little heavier for duck hunting, but it's time to shed the extra lbs.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Does he swim better with a little extra weight or is it more to keep him warm?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its to keep him warm.
These dogs do great when running in cold weather. But a wet one having to sit still gets cold. If my knee holds up we will be doing 2-3 hunts a week, and the weight quickly comes off of him.


----------



## Watsdakwento (Jan 10, 2016)

How heavy is he in that photo?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Right about 60 lbs. A good running weight for him is 55.


----------

